
I’ve Seen a Future Without Cars - dredmorbius
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/07/09/opinion/ban-cars-manhattan-cities.html
======
ardit33
Bump, it is a shame that this article didn't get enough attention from our
community....

~~~
dredmorbius
Agreed. The hivemind's fancy is fickle. Resubmit if you think it's worth a
second shot.

